# loss of ADSL signal when connecting on linux [SOLVED]

## Catanduva

Weird things going on here.

Had a problem with my adsl these days and the technician came here and fixed it. I boot up Windows for them to fix it because they don't even know what linux is.

Anyway, he fixed it. But when i boot up my gentoo, i can connect for a short time (like 10 minutes or less) then the signal goes off. The modem tries again to get signal and rarely comes back again. When it does it's for a short time, then goes off again and doesn't come back anymore.

This happened yesterday and i couldn't get any signal for the rest of the day, just today the signal came back and i'm on windows now for 55 minutes without any loss of connection.

Right now i'll boot my gentoo up and see if i lose my signal again. But i know it'll happen again and i'll get no signal for a long time.

Any ideias on this?

Sorry for my english.Last edited by Catanduva on Thu Feb 16, 2012 1:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Catanduva wrote:*   

> ...The modem tries again to get signal and rarely comes back again...

 

Are you connected to internet via a DSL modem ? Using ppp ?

If so, is there something wrong reported in /var/log/ppp/current ?

----------

## Catanduva

I just have an /var/log/ppp.log and it's empty.

I'm connected for 80 minutes and the signal is ok, i'll leave it downloading some things and go to college. Let's see when i come back.

Maybe it was a huge weird coincidence the loss of signal just when i boot linux.

edit: well, i think it solved itself  :Laughing: 

----------

